# spooling a sl30sh



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

how do you guys get the line even on these reels? my 30sh line is bigger on one side and smaller on the other of the spool?on my sl20sh it goes on fine, but this it will not? go ahead have fun with it.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I cant wait for this...the R


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Thumb*

You will have to educate your thumb according to die-hards. Actually, I use both my thumb and finger to guide the line onto the spool while reeling.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> how do you guys get the line even on these reels? my 30sh line is bigger on one side and smaller on the other of the spool?on my sl20sh it goes on fine, but this it will not? go ahead have fun with it.



Russ, 

its all about on how level ya are lol try leaning to one side when ya do it lol  

but for real for the first time take it to a tackle shop and have them put it on for ya ,, with 17 pound suffix tri and a 50 pound shocker. then cast it a few times and learn how to level wind it with your thumb, slideing it back and forth to keep it even. After a few times you should have it down and the next time you need to re-spool you should have it down . Time a pratice is all ya need. At first try not to go so fast speed will come in time. If ya need help let me know next time you headin out or at the next meeting ill show ya and give ya some pointers.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i just spooled mine...no problem...if you start even it will "almost" stay even by itself...make sure you keep pressure on the line at all times...good luck


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

The only thing you realy need to watch out for is, on the older reels the spool is rounded and the line will climb up on the sides and then roll over and lap the newer line. This will cause a major headache when you get to that spot on your spool. The newer one's dont have this problem they changed the spool. Good luck with training your thumb. After awile it will be like second nature and you wont have to think about or look at your spool.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sounddds like the rod was leaning one way.

I'm against having a shop spool a reel unless you know the person knows what they are doing, you need steady even pressure while spooling. I once decided to try a different type of line and stopped by a shop and had them spool it up. I felt the top of the line it felt firm made a short cast things seemed Ok then I laided on out thumb down and the top section of the mono stopped but the spool kept going. Well there went 7 bucks. The problem was lack of tension down in the spool.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Try holding your tongue on the other side of your mouth. Or you could always lean the other way when you are reeling Hope that helps.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Digger said:


> Sounddds like the rod was leaning one way.
> 
> I'm against having a shop spool a reel unless you know the person knows what they are doing, you need steady even pressure while spooling. I once decided to try a different type of line and stopped by a shop and had them spool it up. I felt the top of the line it felt firm made a short cast things seemed Ok then I laided on out thumb down and the top section of the mono stopped but the spool kept going. Well there went 7 bucks. The problem was lack of tension down in the spool.


If that was a reputable shop, I'd have taken it back and explained my delima. I'd bet they would have re-spooled it for you with new line for you. 

It's the squeaky reel that gets the grease. (to paraphrase)


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

It was just before closing time that they spooled it up. I did not mention the name for that reason. If they were open yes I would have brought it back to them.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

It's funny. A found a few shops (on the Outer Banks) that can put 225 yards of 17lbs. Sufix Tri on my 525mag. The ones around here (Hampton Roads) can only fit 200 yards.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> I cant wait for this...the R



ya aint right man


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

hmmmmm.....since them otter banks shops charge by the yard,it only makes sense they will get more line on    ....didn't you take bus101???  .......sorta like Wilcox Bait on the penin,my LAST visit they put 350 yds on my trout reel that holds 200 max(now they gotta good business model :--| )...the R


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

Those must be North Carolinian Yards. When they see the VA plates and an OBX sticker, they shrink. Also, if you are from New Jersey you get the 'discount' (+20%)! -Just kidding

But seriously-about the spool-Just lift your right or left leg to offset the wieght of whatever you may be drinking. Then move your hips around like your trying to keep a rolling bowling ball out of the gutter.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I talked the guys at Ocean's East II into spooling 275 yards of 17lbs. Sufix Tri. on my 525mag today. 

I'm sure I'll be pickin' out rats nests in the morning.

Mag setting = 8.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

I stopped by Oceans East II the other day on the way back from cbbt pier coming back to richmond ( really worn out after 15 hrs of fishin ). I must say they have the most rods i have ever seen in a tackle shop, and quite a good bit of tackle for a "small" store.Alot more than green tops ( for us richmonders ) I dare say they have more than even bass pro shops. One thing i did notice though, they did seem a bit pricey on items i knew the prices of...kind of like the napa of tackle stores. BWFB were 8.99 if i remember right. But im from out of town maybe i don't know as much as you local guys about the whole scene there.

As a side note, maybe some of you can give me some guidence. I was considering going to lynhaven pier or james river pier next time to have a break from the cbbt pier and trying out my new pin rig and throw some crab pots overboard. I heard the crabs are better at lynhaven ( last time at cbbt i got 1/2 dozen with the pot in for over 12 hrs). We usually leave richmond around dinner time so that were good and fresh to fish all night and when it starts getting hot and we get worn out around noon leave. If i pay the 7.50 to get on the pier ( or 8.00 at jrb pier ) after midnight i can stay without having to pay another 7.50? as long as i stay on the pier? how does this work. It's been a while since i payed to fish on a pier, i usually surf or frequent the cbbt pier when i fish in va.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

NewsJeff most of the time I get 269 on mine. Have got 300 on it a couple times... Packed real real tight.. JAM


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

*line*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hear your pain but not all line is the same diameter so if you get 235 with one line you may only get 200 with another and get 275 with the next. Now if you had 350 put on your reel and it only holds 225 then we have an issue. I will buy a 1# spool of big game and I will respool all my reels after every other trip of hard fishing.You will save somuch money if you spool it your self, you may not know exactly how many yards you have on your reel but it will be spooled the way you fish your reel


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

oe2 can be pricey 
thats why ya got ta have friends that work their


----------

